# Geese Landing Out front.



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

The last two weekends we've had geese finish properly but also we have had geese land to far out front of the pocket that a clean shot couldn't be taken. Just wondering if anyone can help or give me a few ideas why that's happening.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Either open your "landing area" up or just change your spread to a blob with no "landing zones"
Try flagging until you pickup the gun.

Honestly the next two weeks for me have been historically hard to finish birds dating back to 2008. I have never pin pointed out why, and have talked to other people who have noticed the same thing.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't quit calling until you shoot. It doesn't have to be a lot. Just enough to keep them looking. If they look like they are gonna land short get agressive with call.


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

matt29 said:


> Don't quit calling until you shoot. It doesn't have to be a lot. Just enough to keep them looking. If they look like they are gonna land short get agressive with call.


Exactly. Everytime I have birds want to land short, or to the side where I don't want them to be I get really aggressive with the calling. A string of fast clucks strung together (I believe it's called the hyper cluck) is normally what I do. It usually re-focuses the birds and bring them closer in for a shot.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advise guys! I'll use it hopefully this next weekend! Happy hunting to all!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

move the blinds to the front of the hole


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Fast aggresive calling and a few quick flaps with the flag. The flagging might give away the blinds but if they are landing short you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> move the blinds to the front of the hole


^This^

Also


matt29 said:


> Don't quit calling until you shoot. It doesn't have to be a lot. Just enough to keep them looking. If they look like they are gonna land short get agressive with call.


^And this^

Should get you this










(Picture found on the internet thingy is not me or anyone I know)


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I'm scouting I'm still seeing small flocks of 10-20 birds 50-60 yards out on the permiter of the bulk of the flock. That's telling me some birds are just gonna land outside the spread. If they are even doing it on live birds there is not much you can do to get them to commit further.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

dakotashooter2 said:


> When I'm scouting I'm still seeing small flocks of 10-20 birds 50-60 yards out on the permiter of the bulk of the flock. That's telling me some birds are just gonna land outside the spread. If they are even doing it on live birds there is not much you can do to get them to commit further.


Bingo :beer:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I do the double hyper spit cluck moan followed by the hiccup train triple quick spit when they are about to short drop me. 99 percent of the time they finish within 5 feet of my blind.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Buck25 said:


> I do the double hyper spit cluck moan followed by the hiccup train triple quick spit when they are about to short drop me. 99 percent of the time they finish within 5 feet of my blind.


Rookie... oke:


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Zach it could be a combination of things we haven't had geese finish all year. I think it's mostly the hunting pressure this year, having a 15 bird limit for early season really educated the birds and have made them wary of spreads because no matter how good you call you won't sound good enough to be a 100+ birds. I like the ideas on here to move the blinds closer to the hole or in front of the spread because all year birds have been lifting up about 60-80 yards from our spread. You are hunting mostly resident birds that have been decimated for two months.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Buck25 said:


> I do the double hyper spit cluck moan followed by the hiccup train triple quick spit when they are about to short drop me. 99 percent of the time they finish within 5 feet of my blind.


I need to learn that sequence of notes!


----------

